

Photos, Texts, And Emails Show The Alleged Betrayal At The Heart Of Snapchat - billybob255
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-lawsuit-photos-texts-and-emails-2013-8?op=1

======
lutusp
A typical BusinessInsider headline. If it's alleged, it's not shown. If it's
shown, it's not alleged. Except in sleazy journalism, "shown" and "alleged"
are mutually exclusive.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
You're quite right, BI headlines are often "sleazy".

Still, I love spending time there. I love clicking on the misleading
headlines.

Like it or not, BI is the future of journalism on the Internet.

~~~
lutusp
> Like it or not, BI is the future of journalism on the Internet.

Sad but true.

